# Female dog attacking male dog



## My dog Beau (Oct 19, 2012)

We have a problem with 2 of our dogs. One is a border collie (female, 2 yrs old and fixed) and the other is a black lab mix (male, 5 years old and fixed). The border collie and a Catahoula (male) who lived together for over a year moved in with me and my lab mix about 10 months ago. The border collie attacks the black lab, especially if we are disciplening the black lab. She not only attacks him but appears to want to kill the lab. The attacks cause blood and wounds on the lab. The lab tries to fight back but the border collie is too quick and agile for the lab. For the last 8 months now we have had to keep them separated constantly and the few times they have come in contact she attacks him. This is very stressful for the household and we do not know what we should do. Any ideas? :confused1:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Can't really help but just wanted to say my bitch Malamute has been separated from my other dogs for the past almost seven years, she just does not like them and has had many fights regardless of gender of the other dog. She too is neutered as are all my dogs and I believe she is worse since being done at three. 

I have baby gates to keep her away from the others and the only dog she will peaceably live with is Flynn, her son. Other than that she has attacked for trivial reasons including Marty looking at Flynn through the patio doors when she used to mix with Marty, my handbag that Marty was looking at (no food or treats are ever in it), washing food bowls after they've eaten and even greeting people if another dog is there too. I now keep her constantly away from the others and even so she will growl or show her teeth at the others through the baby gates for no reason at all. 

I have found bitches to be far more unpredictable than males in all my years of dog keeping - and that's a long time I can tell you, lol!


----------



## mummyschnauzer (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi, I have heard of this before, what where they like when they first came to live in your house, do you know what triggered the female to attack the Lab, from what I can read they have lived with you for two months before the attacks started. I think she is trying to be assertive, and you need to take charge of your house, and be more assertive and show the dogs who is boss, because if you don't restore peace within your household you will probably need a behaviourist to come and help you out. You cannot be happy yourself living in this environment.


----------



## sonya4403 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have four dogs in the household. 2 female and 2 male. I also have border collies who are renowned for taking control unless you are strong with them. (Three of the dogs are rescue dogs.) My bitch collie does try to bully the two males but if she starts trying it on I quickly grab her neck and pin her down with a strong NO! Before anyone says I am cruel to do this, I am not hurting the dog just asserting pack leader control. Another option is to seperate the assetive dog for a while so that it understands that it's behaviour is not acceptable to you as pack leader.
When multiple dogs are in a household you will allways have occasions when they step out of line and you will have to take control. Dogs are pack animals and sometimes you will have to think like a dog. You must allways be pack leader!
Sonya 4403


----------

